# Is Yuki too thin?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Since switching to raw Yuki has lost a pound, from 46.5 to 45.5 pounds. He was 47.8 during winter because he didn't get nearly as much exercise during the cold months. With him being SO active and me taking him for two daily walks, roller blading, agility, playing in the yard, going to doggie camp etc it is IMPOSSIBLE for him to gain weight. He eats 20oz of raw a day (which is a tad more than 2.5% of his current body weight...most go by 2%) plus a large stuffed kong filled with canned dog food and peanut butter or a dehydrated turkey neck before bed...he eats A LOT. When he was eating kibble he only got 3 cups a day and that seems like nothing compared to what he is eating now.

Maybe his haircut is giving the illusion of him looking thinner than he is (tight body, fluffy legs)? But I have gotten a few "hes so skinny" comments...but then again everyone is used to seeing fat dogs. I can feel his hip bones and slightly feel his ribs when running my hand over him. But I feel that his tuck up area dips in a little too much for my liking. I looked up satin balls and they are basically all beef and he is allergic, could I swap out the beef for another meat? Any other supplements I could give him? Or another treat high in fat?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think he looks absolutely great! 
Probably the general public has gotten so accustomed to seeing overweight dogs that one in peak body condition looks odd to them!
I know that people would say the same thing about Timi if she didn't have her jacket!








Now, in my opinion Teaka is way too fat, but nobody, including her Vets say that. I let her get away with it because of her age, but this is not as normal as everyone else seems to think it is!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think Yuki looks an ideal athletic weight! They say if you can feel the ribs lightly but not really bony, then the weight is good and that sounds like what you describe. To me, he looks perfect - not bony or scrawny - just not as husky as so many dogs we see out around. I think that is more a case of too many overweight dogs making it look like the norm, rather than that Yuki is "skinny".

He is beautiful!!

P.S. And I'm no expert, but I think his tuck up looks excellent!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great to me. That "tuck" is what you want to see.

Rick


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, he looks fine. I keep my dogs on the "skinny" side, too. They're athletes and need to be trim for running and jumping. Less stress on the joints.

People are too used to seeing the average dog, which tends to be a little (to a lot) overweight.

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks fit! Quossom makes an excellent point about stress on joints with extra weight, and he's a future agility star


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks great! Looks fit, not skinny at all! People ARE too accustomed to seeing overweight dogs! His tuck-up and waist look just right to me! You want to keep him lean for all the athletics you do!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think he looks just fine and even if a bit slender it is better for him to carry less weight over the jumps.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuki looks fine, my vet says you should be able to slightly feel their ribs.


Lily cd....... I love the "natural" look of your Poodle in your picture there. Someday, when I get a Poodle of my own that's how I want it to look!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance. Our agility trainer said he looked good but didn't feel him, my mom thinks he looks and feels good...but people at work and out in public are always saying he's too skinny. Then the 2 pounds weight loss had me a little worried. He's going to have me broke if he needs to eat more...his food is expensive! lol

I agree with them needing to be a little leaner for sports...plus he does a lot of trotting next to me while I roller blade (to get the endless "I need to run run run" out of his system...he would run ALL day if I let him) so it is less hard on his joints without any extra weight. 

I looked up a few high calorie treats that I might give him a couple times a week when we do a lot of physical exercise.

Putting Weight on your Dog - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -
I'll just substitute the ground beef with ground turkey


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Critterluvr said:


> Yuki looks fine, my vet says you should be able to slightly feel their ribs.
> 
> Critterluvr, yes I agree they should be a bit ribby. That is always how Lily has been. She free feeds and self regulates her calorie intake to her activity level to maintain very consistent weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks about that compliment on Lily's look. That was a very special day for us. We had just finished Novice Standard Agility title. The photographer also has a black spoo and she did some wonderful shots that day. My old siggy pic was from the same day. The pictures from that day and some others also taken by the same photographer are all in this album. http://www.poodleforum.com/members/5730-lily-cd-re-album2618-lily-agility-pictures.html

Ok Michelle, sorry for hijacking your thread. I look forward to seeing tons of new wonderful pics of Yuki on agility courses flying like the wind.


----------

